

Ubiquiti announces UniFi Security Gateway and UniFi enterprise switches - DiabloD3
http://www.ubnt.com/unifi-switching-routing/usg/

======
thaumaturgy
Ditto the other positive comments here. We went through a handful of different
wireless manufacturers when trying to set up cheap, reliable mesh networks for
a few customers. We finally discovered Ubiquiti (this was a few years ago),
and we've stuck with them ever since with almost zero problems.

I think we've had a single unit fail in the last several years.

I don't know anything about this new hardware, but if it's anything like their
wireless stuff, it'll be pretty good.

If anybody wants to try out the Ubiquiti hardware, a good reseller is Baltic
Networks: [http://www.balticnetworks.com/](http://www.balticnetworks.com/). We
order almost all of our Ubiquiti stuff from them, they're good people.

~~~
jMyles
What do you do for software / firmware? I've been dabbling in meshbox / CJDNS
lately.

~~~
thaumaturgy
We just use Ubiquiti's software/firmware now. It does what we need, and zero
hand-off is nice.

Cloudtrax was nice too, and we used robin/batman and open-mesh for a while
before that. At the time, the most common recommended hardware for that stack
was Engenius, and we had a terrible experience with their hardware. I don't
think we still have a single functioning Engenius unit deployed anywhere.

Ubiquiti's older hardware could be custom-flashed for, I think, open-mesh, and
we did that initially, but later on it became too much of a hassle. I don't
know if that's still doable or not. IIRC, there was some kind of FCC dust-up
with some of the wireless equipment manufacturers a couple of years back over
support for custom firmware, since people were changing the country code in
the firmware to violate US FCC regulations on broadcast power.

Regardless, once Ubiquiti announced the zero hand-off, that became a killer
feature for us and we quit messing around with the open source options. I love
open source and try to use it when possible, but unless you need a specific
feature that's not otherwise available, you're better off just using the
Ubiquiti stack.

There is one thing about Ubiquiti that irritates us at the moment: they use
this really manky Java software for the initial AP setup, and it really sucks.
Once you're up and running, everything's gravy, but that software really hates
to run sometimes.

------
cpitman
It's actually kind of surprising to me how many people like Ubiquiti here.
Every couple of years I end up trying out lots of wireless gear. Last time was
about 1.5 years ago, and Unifi was a cheap option that offered moderate
throughput and range. By comparison, Ruckus' equipment is pretty expensive but
is absolutely amazing in noisy/dense environments.

Looking at lots of wireless gear and 802.11AC, its hard to not get the idea
that the industry is ignoring anyone who lives/works in a city. When you live
in an apartment you can easily see 30+ wireless networks. With 802.11AC, we're
back to having only _4 non-overlapping channels_. Its like we learning nothing
from b/g/n. No one is getting 256QAM in an apartment building.

Which is why I love Ruckus. For some reason (margins?) they've backed out of
the residential space, but that are basically the only hardware company
actually making wifi work better in congested environments. Everyone else is
basically releasing the same hardware with slightly different antenna designs,
differentiating only in software and management.

------
mmastrac
I'm a huge fan of Ubiquiti after buying a bunch of the AC units for my house,
including one for outside. The UniFi software is very slick and easy-to-use.
They've done a fantastic job wallpapering over the complexity of wireless
(can't wait for zero-handoff roaming on AC!).

My router right now is a Mikrotik CRS with 24 ports, but I'm tempted to
replace or supplement it with one of these, as Mikrotik's interface is crazy
complicated, and I'm not entirely confident that I can set my network up the
way I want it without leaking packets between VLANs.

I wonder if this gateway supports multi-homing.

------
victorhooi
I'll echo what some of the other say here - the Ubiquiti hardware is quite
cheap, and well made.

However, they're often led down by sub-par software.

For example, I've bought several of the Unifi AP's, and the firmware and
controller were pretty buggy for quite a while.

Recently, I've also purchased several of their Unifi Video surveillance
cameras. With these, you need to use version 3.0 of their controller software.

However, this controller software is incredibly buggy and unreliable - look at
some of the posts on their own forums:

[https://community.ubnt.com/t5/UniFi-Video-
Beta/bd-p/airVisio...](https://community.ubnt.com/t5/UniFi-Video-
Beta/bd-p/airVision_Beta)

Oh, and did I mention, the promised mobile functionality (i.e. viewing the
video on your mobile device) doesn't actually work at all (and never has) -
but it will apparently be fixed "very" soon.

Ubiquiti also aren't great with release dates - e.g. they promised a native
UVC app, which has been delayed for some time now.

------
bigbugbag
Been working with ubiquiti hardware for a few years now, sure they hardware is
quality stuff and affordable but I've learned to distrust their marketing
announcements, and dislike the shortcomings software/firmware part.

We're still waiting for ipv6 to show up in airmax 6 and as several other
things it keeps getting delayed; Also aircontrol ? The 1.x version has been
deprecated for years now and the 2.x has been in development for as long and
is still not on par with the 1.x feature wise. It had to be remade from
scratch following the debacle with the dev who left.

They still fail to deliver a proper snmp support, in favor of their own
aircontrol solution which stilll doesn't work.

They are much proprietary and will not integrate nice with other manufacturers
hardware or allow to deal with other manufacturer hardware in their software.

------
iancarroll
Looks like they're now also selling UniFi through their online store, when
they previously only sold airFiber through it.

[https://store.ubnt.com/](https://store.ubnt.com/)

------
eyeareque
This feels more like advertising than news.. Or is it just me?

~~~
wmf
It's a direct link to a commercial product, so yeah. But at least it's honest
about what it is. And Ubiquiti has a reputation for providing good value for
the money, which is of some interest to hackers.

------
craigmccaskill
I would love to know what this device actually does and where it should sit in
a network. Does this perform routing? If not, should it be downstream from a
router? What would a typical network topology look like with one of these?

This seems like it has a lot of overlap with the functionality of their
edgerouter product, so I just don't see where this fits in.

------
callesgg
I love their Wireless UniFi stuff, they have the best AP's on the market.

1 Gb Interfaces in a firewall is a bit on the cheap side for a modern
firewall.

Anyway knowing what i have seen Ubiquiti do previusly i would not be supriced
if it breaks every sold competitor firewall in it's price range.

------
andredi
I love their EdgeRouter Lite product. a super cheap Vyatta based router that
can do pretty much anything. How does this product differ from it? Searching
the feature list and it seems similarly capable?

~~~
stigt
The USG is based on the same hardware as EdgeRouter Lite but integrated with
the UniFi controller to make for a more plug-n-play integrated system.

------
locusm
Try and find the capabilities of the firewall or VPN though, nothing even in
the datasheet.

